# Hey Everybody



## TechnicalRunner (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi! I just joined since it seems like this is a good place to come if I ever have any questions. I've been doing stage crew stuff for 3 years now, and I also work in my school's communications center. I really love it!  

- Lisa


----------



## Peter (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey! Welcome!

your "school's communications center" what is that? Is it like a TV station or... or... ? It kinda seems like a broad name. 

Welcome to controlbooth.com! I hope you find some questions to ask, and also feel free to post your own thoughts on other peoples questions too (that's what really makes this site work!)

--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------



## TechnicalRunner (Feb 5, 2005)

we just call it "the comm center" - it's where we do the morning news and edit all the games and concerts and activites we tape that go on at the school. it's really a lot of fun!


----------



## avkid (Feb 5, 2005)

Welcome again, i wish my school had a facility like that! 
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon(always part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Feb 5, 2005)

Ahh cool! my school has the room and equipment for that (no idea if it's installed or not) with our school's renovation last year, but as of right now they havent let me in to it yet! Maybe one day (long after I graduate at the end of this year) they will get it working, but I dont know, without me there to push them to get technical things done.... i dont know if it will happen or not! Anyways, thats cool stuff! Welcome once again!


----------

